# Coyotes are getting bigger



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I noticed from the coyotes we have been seeing that they are taller and bigger than they were years ago. Some almost as big as an Austrailan Shepard. I live in Erath County near Stephenville, TX. Anyone notice the same?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Many of my trapping friends report coyotes in the 50-60 lb. range. They grow them big in New York.


----------



## Energy Rebel (Jan 22, 2011)

I saw 2 the other night less than a mile from the house, about 1 am. I know we have a pack nearby as I can hear them howl over the ridge.
They did seem pretty healthy, about the size of an immature German shepard, I'd say 40+ pushing 50 lbs.
If we "meet" again, I don't think it will be on good terms.........


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

They used to be about 20 or 25# here, but more recently they must be nearly twice that size. I can't figure that out.


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 1, 2011)

They are eating good! We are losing a lot of rabbits, squirrels, small deer, cats, dogs, and other animals to them! They are kind of getting out of hand.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

Also inter breeding with dogs up here, I saw one a few years ago that looked like a full sized german shepard, just the wrong color. .


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Tad is on it! God only knows what they are
crossing with. In NC we have a good wolf
population, specially in the NE. Wildlife men
can't be sure what a yote is, or a wolf, or
wolf cross. And large dogs maybe playing a
part in it as well. Whatever, they do seem to
be getting bigger.


----------



## Ryan NC (Jan 29, 2009)

They are getting bigger here in the mountains of NC as well, adult males are about the size of a younger (but almost mature) German Shepard... Colors are all over the place and I believe this has to do with breeding with domestic dogs or hybrid wolfs that have gotten loose. I have no way to confirm it but it seems to grow more predominate the higher you get up the mountain to the Old Fort/Asheville area where there were a couple hybrid wolf pens at one time.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

From what I've read, Coyotes are on the Wolf's menue list. Supposedly when the Europeans arrived in this country there wasn't very many coyotes north of the Rio Grande, but the wolves were plenty. 

Also, this time of year a healthy coyote will have on a good winter coat that will make it look bigger then when it's only wearing it's summer attire.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

They are the same size here as they always were.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Ed,

Do you know there have been documented (through DNA) coyote/wolf hybrids not only in the NE but out West as well. Might explain some of what you might be seeing?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Goatress said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> Do you know there have been documented (through DNA) coyote/wolf hybrids not only in the NE but out West as well. Might explain some of what you might be seeing?


What I'm seeing here is the same size coyotes as always, and the same size wolves.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Goatress said:


> Do you know there have been documented (through DNA) coyote/wolf hybrids not only in the NE but out West as well.


Seems to be true.

http://news.discovery.com/animals/coyote-wolf-large-carnivores.html

http://www.scientificamerican.com/blog/post.cfm?id=wylie-coywolf-the-coyote-wolf-hybri-2009-09-23


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Here is a 3 legged 50-55# one I killed 3 years ago-male. Coyotes tend to be bigger in the East it seems to me. I was thinking that this one may be a red wolf or red wolf cross-any way he was a hoss. TTT


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Looks pretty healthy for a 3 legged coyote. Feeding must be good in your area.


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

yep looks like the ones I have been seeing. I am told they have been seen hunting cattle now


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

They are huge here, more the size of wolves. They are the top of the food chain, nobody to thin them out, and there's lots to eat. People leave out pet food, there's lots of garbage, and they kill and eat pet cats and dogs.

Yes, they have killed calves and they attacked my neighbor's large adult Rottweiler.

Gotta tell you. I've mistaken the local Jack Rabbits for coyotes running in the distance. They are pretty big, too.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

They grow big here in NY. The ones I used to observe in Arizona were much smaller.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

IN Texas they seem to be getting bigger. Especially in areas with good food source. But it also has to do with less competition. In areas with a higher yote concentration & competition for food, they are a bit smaller.


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Where you at WstTXLady I am in Stephenville


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Here in S. Arizona where I've lived 20 years, they seem about the same size as in the past, perhaps more often than before a healthy medium size (30-lb? sm-med dog) with an occasional really big one leading a pack. Perhaps a bit less shy of people; the neighborhood pack of four crossed the road behind me while I was out walking a few days ago maybe within 30-40 feet and clearly visible. They still scattered when I clapped my hands and yelled, at least.

Last year, some neighbors reported watching a yote-bobcat one-on-one encounter in front of their house. My thought would've been that both would snarl and hiss and whatever then back off, but this time they actually engaged, ending with the bobcat killing the coyote and dragging it away.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Aren't coyote a small species of wolves or type of wolves? kind of like ponies are a smaller type of a horse? Crossing of the two species seems likely.
Every species in this world seems to be getting bigger from the food availability. Humans are taller, heavier, bigger now than they were 250yrs ago. I think the hormones running through the food stream might have something to do with this too.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

No, coyotes are thought to have evolved in the Americas while wolves are of Eurasian origin. If I'm not mistaken, it has long been thought however, that the larger "coyotes" in the north and east are a result of hybridization between wolves and coyotes in the past that then led to the larger size. IOW, the coyotes in the south would be more like what "original" coyotes were while the coyotes in the north and east are more likely to have wolf blood somewhere in their line, a ways back, but in there.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

I would imagine that in years when there's a drought or lean picking such as rabbits, rats, squirrels, snakes, etc., that the size of the coyote would trend to the smaller size. In good times, plenty of food, they would probably be bigger, healthier and have more pups.

.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Getting very Big like 115 pounds Big

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/coyote.asp

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

big rockpile said:


> Getting very Big like 115 pounds Big
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/coyote.asp
> 
> big rockpile


This is what I was kind of thinking with TnTnTn's post above. His looks like it's crossed with a Blonde Australian shepherd or a big collie breed.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Saw a show on Animal Planet the other night that said coyotes were interbreeding all over the east coast with wolves, creating a bigger coy than ever. 

Looks like that 3 legged critter might be one of them.


----------



## Phillip (Feb 6, 2006)

TnTnTn said:


> Here is a 3 legged 50-55# one I killed 3 years ago-male. Coyotes tend to be bigger in the East it seems to me. I was thinking that this one may be a red wolf or red wolf cross-any way he was a hoss. TTT


 Your right about the red wolf. In fact we had 2 here in south/central Tennessee last year that seems to be running with the coyotes.


----------

